# S3 broken screen repair failed flex cable teeth fix?



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

So I replaced my broken s3 screen and digitizer. Before I glued it down I made sure it turned on. Saw the S3 screen said sweet and took battery out. Glued it on and went to hook up the flex cable and the lcd cable was being a real pain to connect back. Now its not really fitting on the bother board. I cant tell but I think one of the teeth on the flex cable is bent because its not fitting snug like it was before and the phone screen is not turning on. The phone turns on but just a black screen. Is it possible to repair just the teeth on the flex cable. I'm kind of upset because I just spent $140 on the screen and digitizer if someone could tell me what I should do that would be great.


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well generally I'd think you could just bend it back to place but without a pic it's impossible to give you decent advice.... However as long as it doesn't fit right I wouldn't turn the phone on cause it could short out the bord / screen or both and that would really suck lol. Think you could take a decent quality pic and post it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

